# Woher kam dieser Sound ?



## Flachtyp (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi !

Ich bin grade in WOW in den Sklavenunterkünften unterwegs(wow im fenstermode). In wow ist gerade nichts besonderes passiert und plötzlich ertönt eine recht laute Stimme: "Congratulations! Youve won a trophy!"

Wieder irgend ne bekloppte Werbung auf youtube, denke ich und will firefox ausmachen, ABER : Ich habe gar keinen browser an ! OO

Was war denn das ??? Ich habe in den letzten Tagen nur einen Roccat-Treiber(neue Maus) und ein Grafik-Karten-Treiber-Update gemacht. WAS läuft da ?


----------



## Belo79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Total eigenartig, ich hatte das gestern Abend in FF14 gehabt, hatte mich auch gewundert wo es herkommt. Dachte es kommt vom Spiel, aber dann wohl doch nicht. Jetzt wird es noch besser, habe mir vor ein paar Tagen auch ne neue Roccat Mouse gekauft, die Kone Pure.


----------



## Qreaa (25. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe in irgendeinem Video darüber, kann man bei dem Treiber Achievments freischalten. Und wenn man eins erreicht hat, wird wohl scheinbar nen Sound abgespielt um euch darüber zu unterrichten. 

Müsst mal den Treiber durchsuchen, ob ihr dazu irgendwas findet, bin mir grade nicht mehr 100%ig sicher.


----------



## Flachtyp (25. Oktober 2013)

STIMMT ! Das mit den Achievments hatte ich auch in der Beschreibung gelesen und erstmal nicht verstanden ^^. Ist eine "Roccat Kone XTD"

KK Dann ist jawohl alles i O ^^.

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten


----------



## Saji (25. Oktober 2013)

Was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Oktober 2013)

Archievements dafür das man seine Maus benutzt? Was für ein Unsinn kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja - ist Teil des Roccat-Treibers. Hatte das vor ein paar Wochen auch (Roccat Kone XTD gekauft) und hab mich gewundert wo diese Stimmen herkamen


----------



## Fendrin (27. Oktober 2013)

> ...[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und hab mich gewundert wo diese Stimmen herkamen[/font]



Dito  
Deaktivieren kann man es im Treiber übrigens hier:
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/8296axhx/kone.jpg

Lg
Fen


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Archievements dafür das man seine Maus benutzt? Was für ein Unsinn kommt als nächstes?


/sign

Wahrscheinlich bekommt man zukünftig nur dann ein Treiberupdate, wenn man bestimmte Archievements erreicht hat.


----------

